# Edifier S550 5.1 mit AV-Receiver oder Decoder



## cortex777 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hey,
ich besitze das S550 von Edifier, es ist ein 5.1 Soundsystem und besitzt leider nur analoge Eingänge also keine optischen wie Toslink o. Ä.
Gerne möchte ich dieses System in Verbindung mit meinem Fernseher nutzen die beide jeweils optische Audioausgänge besitzen und somit nicht mit dem S550 verbunden werden können.

Da das umstöpseln sowieso sehr nervtötend wäre, wäre dies ein weiterer Vorteil das S550 in Verbindung mit einem AV-Receiver oder Decoder zu benutzen.

Nun meine Frage, ich kenne mich nicht so wirklich damit aus im Audiobereich, ob das möglich bzw. sinnvoll wäre?

Ich habe mir angeguckt in welchem Preisbereich solche AV-Receiver liegen und für mich ist das mal nicht ebend so erschwinglich vorallem da ich noch Schüler bin. Positiv ins Auge kam mir die DecoderStation 5 von Teufel, was sagt ihr dazu? DecoderStation 5 - Lautsprecher Teufel

Mit dem S550 höre ich hauptsächlich Musik und gucke Filme, ab und zu zocke ich auch damit aber zocken eigentlich eher mit dem Headset.

Zur Veranschaulichung ein paar Bilder.

1. Bild -> Subwoofer des S550
2. Bilder -> Fernseher
3. Bild -> Teufel DecoderStation 5


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2012)

Die decoderbox wäre eine Möglichkeit, wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht. Ansonsten bietet ein Receiver halt für 50-70€ mehr deutlich mehr Funktionen, auch HDMI inkl. der Möglichkeit für TrueHD bei BluRays, und oft auch zB USB, damit Du auch ohne PC oder weiteren Player mal Musik von einem USB-Stick abspielen kannst. Ein Receiver würde Dir halt auch für due Zukunft mehr Wege offen halten.

Aber ansonsten ist die Decoderbox eine gute Sache, wenn man halt wirklich "sparen" muss.


----------



## cortex777 (22. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die decoderbox wäre eine Möglichkeit, wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht. Ansonsten bietet ein Receiver halt für 50-70€ mehr deutlich mehr Funktionen, auch HDMI inkl. der Möglichkeit für TrueHD bei BluRays, und oft auch zB USB, damit Du auch ohne PC oder weiteren Player mal Musik von einem USB-Stick abspielen kannst. Ein Receiver würde Dir halt auch für due Zukunft mehr Wege offen halten.
> 
> Aber ansonsten ist die Decoderbox eine gute Sache, wenn man halt wirklich "sparen" muss.


 
AV-Receiver wäre ja ganz nett dann muss das aber noch ein wenig warten, könntest du mir denn einen guten Empfehlen der nicht all zu teuer ist?

Wie funktioniert das denn damit genau alles, beim S550 wird ja alles in Subwoofer gesteckt und von dem geht ja auch die Kontrolleinheit aus wo ich alles dran einstelle und steuer, kann ich die dann wenn ich einen AVR habe einfach abklemmen also gar nicht erst anschließen und dann wird alles über den AVR geregelt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

Es bleibt eigendlich nur die Decoder - Box, der Receiver müßte ja eine auftrennbare Endstufe haben bzw Vorverstärkerausgänge da es ja ein Aktives 5.1 System ist


----------



## cortex777 (23. Dezember 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es bleibt eigendlich nur die Decoder - Box, der Receiver müßte ja eine auftrennbare Endstufe haben bzw Vorverstärkerausgänge da es ja ein Aktives 5.1 System ist


 
 Verstehe leider nicht genau was du meinst, was ist denn das wovon du sprichst?


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2012)

cortex777 schrieb:


> Verstehe leider nicht genau was du meinst, was ist denn das wovon du sprichst?


Du brauchst einen AV-Receiver, der (vereinfacht gesagt) die Anschlüsse, die dein Subwoofer als _5.1-Eingang_ hat, als _5.1-Ausgang_ hat. Diese Ausgänge werden beim AV-Receiver *vor* den Verstärker-Endstufen abgegriffen und die müssen dann mit deinem Subwoofer verbunden werden.
Bei meinem Denon AVR-2310 heissen sie (wie eigentlich überall) _Pre-Out_. Die schraffierten Anschlüsse in der Mitte.

Da die AV-Receiver nach meinem Modell leider immer mehr an Ausstattung eingespart haben (oftmals eben diesen Pre-Out), wird man solche Geräte im unteren Preissegment leider kaum mehr finden. 

Naja, bliebe dann wohl nur sowas wie die schon erwähnte Decoder-Station.


----------



## cortex777 (25. Dezember 2012)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen AV-Receiver, der (vereinfacht gesagt) die Anschlüsse, die dein Subwoofer als _5.1-Eingang_ hat, als _5.1-Ausgang_ hat. Diese Ausgänge werden beim AV-Receiver *vor* den Verstärker-Endstufen abgegriffen und die müssen dann mit deinem Subwoofer verbunden werden.
> Bei meinem Denon AVR-2310 heissen sie (wie eigentlich überall) _Pre-Out_. Die schraffierten Anschlüsse in der Mitte.
> 
> Da die AV-Receiver nach meinem Modell leider immer mehr an Ausstattung eingespart haben (oftmals eben diesen Pre-Out), wird man solche Geräte im unteren Preissegment leider kaum mehr finden.
> ...


 
Danke für deine Erläuterung, die Decoder-Station bietet eigentlich auch alles was ich brauche besonders die optischen Eingänge sind mir sehr wichtig.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es bleibt eigendlich nur die Decoder - Box, der Receiver müßte ja eine auftrennbare Endstufe haben bzw Vorverstärkerausgänge da es ja ein Aktives 5.1 System ist



Meiner Meinung nach würde auch ein Receiver gehen, denn die Satelliten des S550 werden "passiv" am Sub angeschlossen, die müsste man also auch wie normale passive Boxen an einem Receiver anschließen können - oder nicht?


So oder so bleibt die Decoderbox halt die günstigste Variante, auch wenn ICH den Aufpreis für einen Receiver langfristig für sinnvoller halte.


----------

